# NDQ - BetaShares NASDAQ 100 ETF



## System (27 May 2015)

The investment objective of the BetaShares NASDAQ 100 ETF is to provide an investment return that aims to track the performance of the NASDAQ 100 Index, before taking into account fees and expenses.

The Index includes securities of 100 of the largest U.S. and international non-financial companies listed on The NASDAQ Stock Market, based on market capitalisation. The Index contains companies across major industry groups including computer hardware and software, telecommunications, retail/wholesale trade and biotechnology. It does not contain securities of financial companies (including investment companies).

http://www.betashares.com.au/products/name/nasdaq-100-etf/#each-overview


----------



## Miner (12 December 2018)

System said:


> The investment objective of the BetaShares NASDAQ 100 ETF is to provide an investment return that aims to track the performance of the NASDAQ 100 Index, before taking into account fees and expenses.
> 
> The Index includes securities of 100 of the largest U.S. and international non-financial companies listed on The NASDAQ Stock Market, based on market capitalisation. The Index contains companies across major industry groups including computer hardware and software, telecommunications, retail/wholesale trade and biotechnology. It does not contain securities of financial companies (including investment companies).
> 
> http://www.betashares.com.au/products/name/nasdaq-100-etf/#each-overview



Hello
NDQ has been constantly recommended by Motley Fool. Anyone is a taker or follower of this? Technically with world stocks depressing this is to work better I believe. DNH
_
extracted comments from Motley Fool (less than 10% content extract" 

"speaking of inventing the future, I reckon one of the best long-term investments on the ASX right now is an Exchange Traded Fund that mirrors the US NASDAQ 100.

The list of companies in that ETF reads like a who’s who of companies that are innovating, disrupting and changing the world.

Amazon (xx), Google (xx), Apple, Microsoft, Facebook, Netflix. Plus smaller companies you mightn’t have heard of that are disrupting the computer chip industry, payments, databases and a heap more.

The *Betashares* *NASDAQ 100 ETF* brings you exposure to all of those companies, right here on the ASX. The code is *ASX: NDQ*."

It’s been a double recommendation of mine at Motley Fool Share Advisor and is a current Best Buy Now. In an uncertain local economy, with a very concentrated, old-world economy market, this ETF gives you geographic, industry and currency diversification…xxxxx.

No, it’s not yielding 6%. But I expect the total return from the NASDAQ 100 ETF to leave the Big 4 banks’ total returns in its dust over many years_."


----------



## mcgrath111 (12 December 2018)

Miner said:


> Hello
> NDQ has been constantly recommended by Motley Fool. Anyone is a taker or follower of this? Technically with world stocks depressing this is to work better I believe. DNH
> _
> extracted comments from Motley Fool (less than 10% content extract"
> ...



Not a follower of MF.

It's an easy way to gain exposure to the U.S. I'm bearish for the U.S, yet if you're allocating a small portion  set & forget.
I don't think the trade war has been completely priced into the U.S.
I've used betashares before, no complaints on my end.


----------



## Gunnerguy (13 July 2021)

Sold 30% of my FANG and NDQ yesterday.
Had a great run over the past 12+ months. Time to take some money off the table. Although a long term investor, I'm taking some money off the table as IMHO were going to have a bit of a downturn in the next month or two. A bird in the hand is better that 2 in the bush. I did the same in last Feb and was 50% out of my US holdings and was a very lucky market timing move. I then DCA'd fully back in over June/July so the move out/in served me well.
Gunnerguy.


----------



## Miner (1 May 2022)

Miner said:


> Hello
> NDQ has been constantly recommended by Motley Fool. Anyone is a taker or follower of this? Technically with world stocks depressing this is to work better I believe. DNH
> 
> _extracted comments from Motley Fool (less than 10% content extract"
> ...



The posting was in Jan  2018 NDQ traded around $14.18  and in 2022 the price is around $29.- 4 years money doubled


----------

